#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Маленький Будда

## Бертольд Шварц

Посмотрел недавно фильм "Маленький Будда" Мечтал об этом года 2...Так я не расстраивался очень давно. Это ужасный фильм.
 Начнём с того, что бОльшую часть времени режиссёр (Бертолуччи) решил уделить американскому "претенденту". Весь фильм ему рассказывается известная история жизни Гаутамы Шакьямуни. Давая понять зрителю, что Дхарма есть очень хорошо. Отец американского мальчика против поездки ребёнка в Бутан. Он даже язвит в разговоре с ламой, говоря что вывоз ребёнка в другую страну без разрешения называется похищением.Но тут у него внезапно умирает родственник и он меняет позицию. Сюжетный ход на уровне школьника-графомана.
 Лама в свою очередь чем-то болеет, это ружьё выстрелит в финале.
Далее, в Бутане белый варвар знакомится с остальными кандидатами: бомжеватого вида мальчонка и надменная девочка. Лама рассказывает им историю до конца. После начинается процедура идентификации. Лама выходит и кланяется в ноги бомжонку, называя его учителем. Потом та же история с девочкой. Но с американцем случилось удивительное-он то же поклонился своем "ученику". Настоящий демократ! Не посмотрел на архаичную традицию. Показал себя настоящим буддистом-ведь все живые существа равны.
А заканчивается смертью ламы и отправкой его праха в плавание по водам Гудзонского ( или какой в Нью-Йорке )залива. Причём папаша там присутствует, он за время проведённое в окружении поющих буддистов "прикололся по буддизму". Потому что буддизм показан пафосной, основанной на внешних атрибутах религией. По которой можно только приколоться.
 Мой вердикт таков: Бертолуччи снял рекламный ролик Дхармы и рекламный ролик Америке. И Дхарме реклама точно не нужна, это ведь не "Пепси". Надеюсь что это явилось следствием прозелетизма, может Бертолуччи тоже прикололся? Но с Америкой как быть? Проблемы с налогами?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Короче фильм плохой. Извините за сумбур .
P.S. Лама касался женщины. А можно?
P.S.В роли царевича К. Ривз.

----------


## Spirit

Католик с левацкими наклонностями и эстетикой кониркультуры 60-х годов решил снять дружелюбный фильм О буддизме... Ну и хорошо...

Фильм полезен тем, что отражает некоторые представления о буддизме в массах тамошнего образованного слоя. Так сказать - психосоциологический материал. И в этом смысле интересно...

Для компенсации впечатлений можно посмотреть фильмы того же актора - "Конформист" или один из последних - "Мечтатели"... Конечно, духовно он всё ещё там - в 60-х...

----------


## Yuki

ИМХО, любая тема, поднятая "неспециалистом" (в широком смысле этого слова) с точки зрения "специалиста" будет раскрыта неполтостью, неточно или неправильно. Мы же снимаем, например, фильмы об американцах, которые навернякка смешны для американцев, так же, как и нелепо иногда выглядят фильмы, снятые о нас иностранцами. И это "нормально", в порядке вещей.
Но, в конце концов, это же не научно-популярный фильм по буддизму.
А вот, например, с точки зрения актерской игры Киану Ривза - очень даже ничего себе фильм :Smilie:  
ИМХО, - искусство кино - это искусство кино, и обсуждаемый фильм - еще не худший вариант :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не стоит к произведениям искуства относится слишком серьезно...

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Хороший популяризаторской фильм о буддизме для Запада.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Lala

Да, хороший фильм для начинающих и для тех, кто вообще ничего о буддизме не знает. Я его, помнится, смотрела, когда только пришла к буддизму и до сих пор он вызывает во мне очень приятные чувства. 
Атмосфера в фильме хорошая. 
А по содержанию... Это ведь, практически, экранизация реальной истории, когда на Западе родился тулку одного из учителей. По-моему в Испании. Сейчас мальчику около 16 лет, он учится в Индии в тибетском монастыре. 
Именно поэтому старый монах приветствовал мальчика как своего Учителя (он и искал Учителя).
Ну, а по поводу американских родителей...
Вы бы тоже не отпустили бы так просто ребенка в совершенно другую жизнь, не в ту, которую уже напланировали ему.
Но, общаясь с буддийскими монахами, очень трудно не проникнуться к ним искренней симпатией, даже если вы не буддист. Пример - моя мама, которой очень нравился Далай-лама (видела по телевизору) и мой Учитель Геше-ла Джампа Тинлей. Мама (за год до смерти) была на Благословении Белой Тары и даже Прибежище у Геше-ла приняла, хотя в душе коммунистка и я говорила ей, что это не обязательно. Во как! А это еще надо было мою маму знать!

P.s. Кстати, папу мальчика играет певец Крис Айзек!

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Skyku

> Причём папаша там присутствует


А как мне показалось, отец этого мальчика изменил свое мнение к концу фильма.
Начинал с прикола, а в конце уважение появилось.
По моему немало, для еще не окончившейся жизни папаши, приколовшегося.




> И Дхарме реклама точно не нужна, это ведь не "Пепси"


Странно, зачем тогда Будда Шакьямуни бродил по Индии, рассказывая о ней, и вступая в дисскусии с брахманами?
Зачем пишут книги буддийские учителя, да и еще ездят по миру?




> Сюжетный ход на уровне школьника-графомана.


А жизни оно часто так. Избитые сюжеты, банальные закономерности.

Вот например, умерла мама, и человек задумался о смерти и страдании вообще.
А не умерла бы, жил бы себе счастливо.
У Догена такой вот банальный сюжетный ход приключился.

Я поставил +. Хотя "20-ый век", по моему, у Бертолуччи лучше чем "Маленький Будда" вышел.
Наверное потому что сама тема ближе и понятней. Фашизм вот он, "родной", "европейский", в отличие от буддизма.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Вао

Да очень хороший фильм. Правда смотрел его очень давно и к Буддизму в то время был равнодушен. Больше всех мне запомнилось то, что буддисты изображены там спокойными, добрыми и улыбчивыми людьми.

----------


## Lana

Мне тоже нравится фильм...
А момент в фильме, когда принц Гаутама впервые встречается со старостью, болезнью и смертью - вызывает бурю эмоций...
И мне кажется, если не ошибаюсь, в титрах после фильма говорится, что Бертолуччи советовался с ламой или ламами, не помню...

----------


## До

Да.

H.E. Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche ....  consultant: buddhism  

Но не только, кое кто снимался даже в ролях.

Kyongla Rato Rinpoche ....  The Abbot 
Sogyal Rinpoche ....  Kenpo Tensin 
Ven. Khyongla Rato Rinpoche ....  Abbot 
Ven. Geshe Tsultim Gyelsen ....  Lama Dorje 
Mountain Yogi ....  Mountain Yogi

http://imdb.com/title/tt0107426/fullcredits

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Айк

On the film Little Buddha (Zen Master Seung Sahn)

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Сатнам

Первый раз смотрел давно и понравилось, сейчас посмотрел в записи и
заметил,что для себя фильм подсознательно разделяю на две части:Будда и маленький Будда и одна часть как-бы вызывает у меня определённые чувства.

----------


## Борис

Мне не слишком понравилось.

Как-то раз, помню, на мои скептические высказывания мне сказали "но ведь Бертолуччи - друг ННР!"  :Smilie:  Дескать, потому его фильм о Будде автоматически должен быть хорошим  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

Как странно.
Какое все же разное у людей восприятие.

Я например чуть не расплакался, когда лама нашел своего учителя ламу Дордже, после визита к оракулу. И история Будды очень красиво сделана.

И линия противопоставления идеи буддизма западной концепции бога-отца 
(причем вдвойне, отец-Сидхартха, отец-Джесси) очень хорошо проработана.

И художественный ход - синий запад, красный восток, и в последней сцене красный закат над синим бизнес-центром. Очень граммотно сделано.

Музыка Руичи Сакамото - просто волшебная. Особенно песня о далекой стране во дворце Гаутамы и заключительная ода Шуньяте.

Фильм просто волшебный. Вы просто забыли, что это игровой фильм, друзья  :Smilie: 
Бертолуччи - гений синематографа.

Конечно, если к фильму относится, как к докторской диссертации по буддологии, он наверное не выдержит аттаки оппонентов, однако как художественное произведение, это явный шедевр. Не гоовря уж о том, что для западного обывателя он ОТЛИЧНО передает атмосферу и суть буддийского учения.

ЗЫ:

Говорят, если очень сильно заморочиться, можно и у будды найти изъяны   :Wink:

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Alex

А мне понравилось. Вот только Хридая-сутра в конце... как бы сказать... На самом-то деле очень даже к месту, только не в таком страшенном переводе. Впрочем, без комментариев неподготовленный человек вряд ли что-нибудь в ней поймет. Поэтому когда довелось этот фильм смотреть в компании друзей-небуддистов, я так и сказал: "А то, что в конце будут говорить про то, что ничего нет  :Smilie:   просто вынесите за скобки".

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Граакль

> А мне понравилось. Вот только Хридая-сутра в конце... как бы сказать... На самом-то деле очень даже к месту, только не в таком страшенном переводе. Впрочем, без комментариев неподготовленный человек вряд ли что-нибудь в ней поймет. Поэтому когда довелось этот фильм смотреть в компании друзей-небуддистов, я так и сказал: "А то, что в конце будут говорить про то, что ничего нет   просто вынесите за скобки".


Зато как ее красиво читает Чампа в середине фильма и монахи в момент смерти ламы.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Граакль

> On the film Little Buddha (Zen Master Seung Sahn)


А по-моему, все логично.

Мальчик возвращается к родителям, за ним отстается выбор уйти искать просветление, так же как и Будда Шакьямуни, в тот момент, когда он встретится со страданием самолично  :Smilie: 

Мой опыт показывает, что для мужчины это где-то лет в 20-25 происходит  :Smilie: 
У Сидхартхи это было чуть попозже ввиду его мажорства  :Smilie: 


ЗЫ:  Если у фильма и есть слабые места, то это, как сказал Алекс, вольный перевод коренных текстов, что расстроит серьезных практикующих, и демонстрирование статуй Яб-Юм во всех физиологических подробностях, что возможно шокирует неподготовленных зрителей.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Два раза смотрел.
Оба раза плакал.
Не стеснялся плакать.
Не стесняюсь говорить об этом.

Разговор о несоответствиях и ляпах напомнил мне об обсуждении фильма "9 рота" на форуме Десантура.Ру. Я считаю, чтобы не снимать ляпы, нужно снимать документальное кино, кинохронику. Художественное кино на подлинность не претендует. Максимум - на правдоподобие. "Маленький Будда" - правдоподобный, красочный и трогательный фильм. Имхо.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Skyku

> Я считаю, чтобы не снимать ляпы, нужно снимать документальное кино, кинохронику. Художественное кино на подлинность не претендует.


И то можно так подобрать видео-ряд что выйдет неправда.

Но согласен, задача художественного произведения возбудить чувства, а не дать энциклопедические знания.

И вот по тому, какие чувства пытается возбудить автор произведения, и как ему это удалось, можно и делать выводы - благое, полезное это произведение, или пустопорожнее, или вообще - вредное.

Есть еще жанр интеллектуальный. Когда человеку показывают наличие либо парадоксов, либо приглашают к со-размышлению (как и там где чувства к со-чувствию).
Аналогично, такие произведения не стоит использовать как источник точной информации, а лишь как подсказку задуматься и посмотреть по иному.

Вобщем призыв исскуства - чувствуй и думай, а не знай и используй.
Потому когда в одном кадре герой в сухой одежде, а уже в следующем с полоской от пота на спине, не стоит обвинять режисера в неточности.
Так же когда он для доходчиовсти что-то утрирует и упрощает.
Цель иная, у исскуства.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Kuzja

Смотрела в детству, теперь наверное опять пересмотрю. На тот момент фильм мне понравился, не смотря на то, что давольно нудный. Больше нравились кадры о жизни прин. Гаутамы. Фильм ни на что не претендует можно наверное так сильно не критиковать.

----------


## Клен

Согласна. В самом деле, фильм не претендует на какой-нибудь религиознл-научно-популярный. Это художественное произведение, как, например, книга или картина. А в искусстве всегда есть место вымыслу, преувеличению или каким-то неточностям. Сам по себе фильм очень красивый и интересный. 
Мне кажется, люди-небуддисты, посмотрев этот фильм, получили бы правильное представление о буддизме в целом, перестали бы считать нас какими-то сектантами.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Влад

> Мне не слишком понравилось.
> 
> Как-то раз, помню, на мои скептические высказывания мне сказали "но ведь Бертолуччи - друг ННР!"  Дескать, потому его фильм о Будде автоматически должен быть хорошим


Насколько я знаю, Далай-Лама был первым зрителем фильма, и высказался о нём положительно (хотя и довольно сдержанно). Если бы в фильме были бы какие-то уж слишком грубые "ляпы", вероятно, он бы это отметил.

Лично я все фильмы оцениваю, во-первых, по режиссуре, а во-вторых, по музыке. И то, и другое мне понравилось!





[Posted by 83.149.3.143 via http://webwarper.net This is added while posting a message to avoid misuse.
Try: http://webwarper.net/webwarper.exe Example of viewing: http://webwarper.net/ww/~av/board.bu...ead.php?t=5920 ]

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Граакль

> Насколько я знаю, Далай-Лама был первым зрителем фильма, и высказался о нём положительно *(хотя и довольно сдержанно)*.


Попробывал себе представить Далай-ламу, выбегающего из зрительного зала вприпрыжку с криками:  "Вот это было круто!!!"   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Очень хочу посмотреть. По большей части, на Согьяла Ринпоче!
ДВД мне ПамкинХед уже подарил, осталось раздобыть ди-ви-дюк:d

----------


## Влад

> Попробывал себе представить Далай-ламу, выбегающего из зрительного зала вприпрыжку с криками:  "Вот это было круто!!!"


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

Сцена борьбы С Марой. 
Эпизод1  -дочери Мары в попытке соблазнения - Ривз *сдержанно* улыбается
Эпизод2 - полет огненных стрел, шаров и т.д. -Ривз _не улыбается вообще_
эпизод3 - Мапа побежден - Ривз *улыбается практически до ушей.*
Весь прикол эволюций "улыбки просветленного" станет очевиден при быстрой перемотке. 
Смешно до неприличия.

Кто такой ННР?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кто такой ННР?


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - учитель, уже около 30 лет дающий учения Дзогчен/Ати-йоги на западе.

----------


## Аньезка

Честно говоря, фильм совершенно не зацепил. История Будды и так известна... Ну а по поводу надуманного сюжета согласна с автором темы - никакой. Музыка в конце фильма, конечно, красивая. На слёзы, правда, не пробило. Даже жаль немного, потому что ожидала большего... фильм всё-таки нашумевший.

Кстати, буду очень благодарна,если мне кто-нибудь пришлёт файлик с "Шуньятой"! 
или сцылку на файлик.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Аньеза, кино как кино, без фанатизма. Для тех, кто по ту сторону, бишь мирских людей - достаточно подходящей степени вдохновления история. :-)

Сюжет кста, говорят не особо и надуман...

----------


## JuniorUK

Странно, что никто об этом не сказал, но ведь этот фильм не для взрослых. И уж тем более не для таких док буддизма как участники нашего форума. Бертолучи снял замечательный, великолепный детский фильм. Детский в самом хорошем и правильном смысле этого слова.  Именно такими и должны быть фильмы для детей. Красочными, яркими, полными смысла. Дело не в реальности или надуманности истории американского мальчика. Это лишь своего рода тропинка, стоя на которой в безопасности ребёнок смотрящий фильм сможет заглянуть туда,  куда он бы он побоялся бы или не захотел бы смотреть иначе. Поэтому и не важно, что в фильме есть какие-то формальные ляпы.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Банзай

Это многое объясняет.
Тем приятнее признать, что фильм понравился.
А еще я очень люблю манную кашу -)

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Странно, что никто об этом не сказал, но ведь этот фильм не для взрослых. И уж тем более не для таких док буддизма как участники нашего форума. Бертолучи снял замечательный, великолепный детский фильм. Детский в самом хорошем и правильном смысле этого слова.  Именно такими и должны быть фильмы для детей. Красочными, яркими, полными смысла. Дело не в реальности или надуманности истории американского мальчика. Это лишь своего рода тропинка, стоя на которой в безопасности ребёнок смотрящий фильм сможет заглянуть туда,  куда он бы он побоялся бы или не захотел бы смотреть иначе. Поэтому и не важно, что в фильме есть какие-то формальные ляпы.


Да, мне тоже показалось, что это был детский фильм. Особенно это заметно в сцене, когда 3-е детей следят из-за дерева за тем, как Будду окучивает Мара.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Помимо самого фильма надо ещё и титры читать, там в консультатнтах так то весьма уважаемые Учителя включая Чогьял Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче, Согьял Ринпоче и др.
В эпизодах там играет сам Согьял Ринпоче самого себя.

----------


## Аньезка

> В эпизодах там играет сам Согьял Ринпоче самого себя.


И всё-таки не себя, а кхенпо Тензина.

Кстати, я удивилась. В фильме Согьял совсем седой. Но СЕЙЧАС у него седые лишь виски.

----------

Дондог (15.04.2011)

----------


## JuniorUK

> Странно, что никто об этом не сказал, но ведь этот фильм не для взрослых. И уж тем более не для таких док буддизма как участники нашего форума. Бертолучи снял замечательный, великолепный детский фильм. Детский в самом хорошем и правильном смысле этого слова.  Именно такими и должны быть фильмы для детей. Красочными, яркими, полными смысла. Дело не в реальности или надуманности истории американского мальчика. Это лишь своего рода тропинка, стоя на которой в безопасности ребёнок смотрящий фильм сможет заглянуть туда,  куда он бы он побоялся бы или не захотел бы смотреть иначе. Поэтому и не важно, что в фильме есть какие-то формальные ляпы.


Сегодня наконец-то провел эксперимент на своих детях  :Smilie:  – показал им «Маленького Будду». Результат оказался, как я и ожидал, положительный. Особенно фильм понравился  моей дочке, 8 лет. Так-как в школе про буддизм им ничего не рассказывают, то вопросов было много, и наверное еще будет не меньше. Идея отсутствия собственного «Я» вызвала бурные дебаты с приведением с ее стороны всех возможных примеров проявления «духа» (религиозное образование у них в школе поставлено хорошо :Wink:  ).  Со своей стороны я предложил ей разобраться, что отличает одну чашку от другой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ges

моей дочке (5 лет) то же очень понравился.

кстати, может кто подскажет ещё фильм ,где есть Будда, Дхарма и Сангха... не обязательно голивудский и не обязательно "хороший".

----------


## andykh

> моей дочке (5 лет) то же очень понравился.
> 
> кстати, может кто подскажет ещё фильм ,где есть Будда, Дхарма и Сангха... не обязательно голивудский и не обязательно "хороший".


"Кундун". Но может быть для детей жестковатый, с кровью. Если "Маленький Будда" - сказка волшебная, то это такая - героическая  :Smilie:  Для мальчиков  :Smilie: 

"Семь лет в Тибете" - ну это больше для подростков. Чем занимаются папы, когда их нет дома  :Smilie:

----------

